# bonnet creek? or? 3 BED, SEPT 16TH, MAY CONSIDER OTHER DATES



## ibe555666

Bonnet creek or other nice nearby, prefer sept 16th, would consider other dates week prior or after, 5 days or so, 3 bedroom....thanks, let me know

steve


----------



## ibe555666

*anything???*

could do 2 bed anywhere nice resort, in florida???mid September......5 to 7 days???


----------



## BEV

*Sept 17 th start date --ok ?*



ibe555666 said:


> Bonnet creek or other nice nearby, prefer sept 16th, would consider other dates week prior or after, 5 days or so, 3 bedroom....thanks, let me know
> 
> steve



  I have ability to get you a 3 bdrm at Cypress Pointe Resort (CYN) 9/17=24
 PM me if interested.  BEV


----------



## thetaxqueen

*Bonnet Creek*

I have a 2br at Bonnet Creek for 4 nights beginning Sept 16

Please pm me if interested


----------



## tug_lee

i have 2 bedroom checking in on Sept. 19 for 4 nights in Bonnet Creek. If you are interested, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## am1

*bonnet creek*

If you are still interested pm me.  I have a 3 bedroom presidential and 4 bedroom presidential for select weeks.


----------



## ronparise

3 bedroom at reunion for your dates 

PM me


----------

